# Christmas Present



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the old Craftsman (Palmgren) lathe has broke for the last time. I have put 3 sets of belts on it, 2 sets of start/run capacitors on it, changed the speed control lever twice, a centrifigal switch on the motor and now I think the motor has went. All of this in 3 1/2 yrs. This was my first lathe and I paid $315 for it. The new motor costs $256. So it will be going to the metal pile. I am not fixing it again. Someone ask me why I didn't fix it and sell it. I told them I would not even give this piece of junk to someone. I won't give the problems to someone else. 

So the LOML (love of my life) told me we were going to Denver this weekend on Saturday to pick up my new Jet 1220 VS she bought me for Christmas. She called Rockler and they gave her the same deal they are offering at their store on Friday. He said since we were picking it up on Saturday he could do that. He gave it to her for $500 plus it includes a $25 rebate from Jet. Been married to her for 41 yrs so I think I might just keep her around for a while. 

So Harry instead of making chips I am going to be cleaning and getting the old C-man ready to go to the metal pile to make room for the newest addition.

Hope everyone has a joyous and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Bernie and please let us know what you think of the 1220VS first hand after you get a chance to use it. I am considering that model myself as an upgrade to my 1014VS.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I will do that Bob. Hopefully have some time with it Sunday. Hope you and yours have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stop torturing me Bernie, I feel like dropping everything and going out to buy a JET, however, having just bought a new computer and a new camera is on it's way, I may have to put it off for a while, which will give me time to study all the photo-shoots that I know you will be posting!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Harry I won't torture you any more. Just make sure you don't read all the wonderful tidbits about it. Ok.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Congratulations on your getting the new Jet. That is a great machine and your going to love it. What a wonderful gal your married to, but I don't have to tell you that,do I??? Good Luck Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice addition Bernie. Can't wait to see what comes out of this lathe


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> So the LOML (love of my life) told me we were going to Denver this weekend on Saturday to pick up my new Jet 1220 VS she bought me for Christmas. She called Rockler and they gave her the same deal they are offering at their store on Friday. He said since we were picking it up on Saturday he could do that. He gave it to her for $500 plus it includes a $25 rebate from Jet. Been married to her for 41 yrs so I think I might just keep her around for a while.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a joyous and Happy Thanksgiving.


I hope that you enjoy your new lathe. I have a Jet 1236 VS and I really love it. Mine just has a longer bed on it. When I look at yours, I see that the motor is under the bed. That is AWESOME. Mine is behind the headstock and it gets in the way. I actually had to get a headstock extension to be able to turn things with wide bottoms.

Phil


----------

